# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الجبنية على طريقة منال العالم

## عوامية صفوانية

هلا وغلا بأعضااااء الناصرة الغالييين 


جبت لكم طبخة من طباخ أختي وتصويري خخخخخ  
يعني بالاشتراك معها ههههه   :wink: 


طبعاً هي منقوله من التلفااااز لمنال العالم    اوكي  



المقادير : 

3 كاسات طحين + 3 ملاعق حليب بودره + كاس سكر + ملعقه صغيره خميرة 
بيضة واحده + نصف كوب جبن سائل + نصف ملعقه بكنج بودر + فانيليا +
ربع كوب زيت + ثلاثة أرباع كوب ماء 

الطريقة : 
= يوضع السكر والخميرة والحليب والبكنج بودر ثم الطحيين ويخلط جيداً ،،

= يضاف الجبن السائل والبيض والماء والزيت والفانيليا ويعجن جيداً وتترك لترتاح لمدة نصف ساعة .

= بعد ذلك تقطع بالاستكانه دوائر وتحشى ( بالجبن الكيري ) وتشكل مثل الورده اي تزززم بالاطراف وتقلى على النار .

= بعد القلي يوضع عليها حليب محلى او شيرة او سكر بودره .








اتمنى انها تعجبكم 

وتااااكلووووا أصابيعكم ورااااها 
لأنها فعلاً حلووووه احرمصكم هههه

صحتين وألف عافية على قلوب كل اللي يرد خخخ

دعواتكم

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*شكرااا يالغلا*
*طبق جميل فعلاً*
*تحيااااتوووو*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية انتي وأختك ..

وتسلم الأيادي

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعـــه

مشكـورة حبيبتي سجينه

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الاياادي خيتو ع الوصف الحلووو..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااااافيه ...*
*لاعدمنااا جديدج الشهي..*
*دمتي بخـير..*
*تحياااااتي..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيــــــــك ألف عآفيه ع الطرح الحلو ؛؛؛*

*لاعدم* 

*سلامي*

----------


## نوور القمر

وااااو لذيذ يسلموووو

تحياتي..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عذاب المشاعر 
سجينة الآهات
gumus
شذى الزهراء
أنسه كرزه 
نوور القمر 

يسلمو على التوااااجد 
اسعدني مروركم
لا عدمناكم

----------


## النور الالهي

بسلمووو

----------

